

PaintCode 2.3 adds over 15 new features - melancton
http://www.paintcodeapp.com/news/paintcode-23

======
eridius
Very nice. I'm a little confused at the "over 15 new features" phrasing. It
lists precisely 15 features. If it added exactly 15 features, why say "over
15"? If it added more features, why does it list precisely 15? I would have
expected the list to end with something like "And more!" if there are features
it didn't want to list.

------
therobot24
> 14\. Canvas Arrangement

This type of feature needs to be added everywhere possible.

